# Independent Contractor Help



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

I am currently living in the US but moving to the Melbourne area on July 22nd.

I am what they call an Independent Contractor here in the states working for one company from home doing invoicing, expense reports, and a bunch of other operational/accounting stuff.

My client is aware of my situation and is willing to keep me on after I move since everything I do is online and I dont keep regular hours so nothing really would interfere.

Their only concern is not having to deal with any tax issues in Australia and wanted me to do some checking.

Since I am not an employee and my wages would be deposited into my Paypal account which would be linked to both my US and Australian bank accounts so I dont think it would affect them in any way but if anyone has any experience with this I could use some help.

From my point of view does anyone know if I would file taxes in Australia or the US or both? 

Lastly can you be self employed in Australia without setting up an actual business or do you have to have an official business to do that?


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 19, 2012)

Your employer's tax filing will not be affected if you move to Oz. They will just log that as an expense. It will have tax implication to you of course as you need to file it as your income.

Source: I live in the Philippines and I am a contractor as well.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

hyperthread said:


> Your employer's tax filing will not be affected if you move to Oz. They will just log that as an expense. It will have tax implication to you of course as you need to file it as your income.
> 
> Source: I live in the Philippines and I am a contractor as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thanks for that....pretty much what I was expecting but good to get some confirmation.


----------

